

Wikipedia edits, bots vs. humans - alok-g
http://www.kurzweilai.net/are-bots-taking-over-wikipedia

======
alok-g
ArXiv paper: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1402.0412](http://arxiv.org/abs/1402.0412)

